

JobPoacher.com Gets Head Hunters to Search For You - argon
http://www.mainstreet.com/article/career/employment/jobpoachercom-gets-head-hunters-come-you

======
ferrofluid
This was the weekend hack I posted yesterday! Pretty amazing reponse for an
MVP. Over 2000 posts so far

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557805> Jwhois: Creation date: 31 Jan
2012 06:42:00

